# One feature you couldn't live without...



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey guys and gals,

What is one feature that you could not live without in your ice fishing shanty? I was talking at work today with some guys about all the gadgets and upgrades that go into high priced models. I like to nap, beds are a big upside to me! Let's see some ideas!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

im going to go with the obvious and say heater but if your not looking for the obvious ill say rattle reels. whats the point of napping, cooking supper, watching a movie or drinking beer while playing cards if your not watching your bobber and the fish takes it and you dont notice it. So i say rattle reels are a must you can watch a movie play cards nap do whatever you want and you know you have a fish on


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Propane wall light, with 12 volt lights used as needed. 12 volt lights are too harsh and bright. The propane wall lantern is adjustable for output, is a much softer, warmer light and doesn't run your battery down.


----------

